# The blue light special



## kodakrome (May 15, 2019)

A few 6 a.m. shots from the local marina. These were taken 10 - 20 minutes before sunrise.
A 1.3 second exposure at 15mm.
An 8 second exposure at 28mm.
And a 6 second exposure at 100mm.


----------



## Ozarker (May 15, 2019)

kodakrome said:


> A few 6 a.m. shots from the local marina. These were taken 10 - 20 minutes before sunrise.
> A 1.3 second exposure at 15mm.
> An 8 second exposure at 28mm.
> And a 6 second exposure at 100mm.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Click (May 15, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (May 15, 2019)

Thank you for the comments, CanonFanBoy and Click!


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 15, 2019)

Yes nice. I love blue light photography, especially with some city (or marina) lights mixed in.


----------

